# Silverstone



## cheddar cheese (Apr 20, 2004)

Does anyone have any info on the operational history of silverstone airfield during WW2?

And any other information about aifields that have been converted into racetrack would be helpful 8)

Id be quite interested to know, thanks in advance 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2004)

there's one in north devon somewhere.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 28, 2004)

dont think there is, is there?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 28, 2004)

i saw it on a program a while back.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2004)

cool 8) whats it called?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2004)

i don't know, it was years ago............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2004)

hmmm, i doubt it cos i know an awful lot of the tracks in the uk cos ive been to most of em 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2004)

there is, it may not be used thet much, but it was in north devon...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2004)

if there was one in north devon i reckon id have been to it... ill check it out though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2004)

the chances are they don't use it anymore, it wasn't like a big one, more of an ammature one.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2004)

a mature track eh..... but still, i go to races tracks no matter how big, if i knew about it id test my car there


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2004)

it's probury out of action like i said................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2004)

ah well 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2004)

do you realise we the only two people to have podted in this topic.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2004)

nope 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2004)

perhaps no-one cares enough


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2004)

no-one cares anyway


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 3, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2004)

8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 5, 2004)

i won't say that didn't hurt ..........


----------



## brad (May 6, 2004)

i thought it was a race track for f1


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2004)

it is, but it was derived from a WW2 airfield into a racetrack, and im just interested in it history during the war, being a race fan and all 8)


----------



## brad (May 8, 2004)

did they get dissy when they took off


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 8, 2004)

well done brad, another post to add depth to the discussion...........



> did they get dissy when they took off



???


----------



## brad (May 8, 2004)

sos but they had to go round the track thats why i want know if they got dizzy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 8, 2004)

oh haha.................


----------



## brad (May 8, 2004)

i was being serous for onecs


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 9, 2004)

for once being the opperative................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2004)

no look - the track runs around the outside, you can clearly see what was once the airfield in the centre 8)


----------



## brad (May 10, 2004)

oh yhea i thought that was the pits


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2004)

rather large pit lane then


----------



## brad (May 10, 2004)

yhea but it still looks like they would get dizzy to me


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2004)

how?  the runways are straight


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2004)

i think he's trying to use a tired old joke..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2004)

lanc, at the moment your posts are going through WW2


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2004)

thank's for explaining that............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2004)

welcome 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 14, 2004)

it was pretty lame though..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2004)

i had to come off the computer at the time, i had to post something and it was the first thing that came into my head


----------



## brad (May 15, 2004)

ok ill stop it now


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2004)

perhaps a change of siggy is in order................


----------



## brad (May 15, 2004)

yhea why not i'll try role ups now


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2004)

you gonna change your siggy lanc? 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2004)

no way, my siggy, like the lancaster itself, kicks ass................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2004)

butthats the only one youve had, everyone changes their siggy once in a while 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

I've already had three


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2004)

ive lost count of mine  ive had at least 5 different ones of the p.108, a stuka, the hurricane, erm, plus a load more!


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

I'm trying to find one of a Mosquito.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2004)

Ive got one. ive got pictures of lots of planes


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

That's too big, it'd annoy everyone.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2004)

mine was big, but one of the mods will resize it for you if you ask them nicely  (crazy is your best bet 8) )


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

It's not a very good pic either. So, I don't want it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2004)

ah k 8) i tendto get pics of planes that are in colour and airbourne, then blackand white/airbourne, then black and white/ground 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

It's just not a good picture.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2004)

hey i like it


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

Well I don't.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2004)

you wouldnt 8)


----------



## brad (May 19, 2004)

maby just the wrighting (sos about spelling)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2004)

it's not a bad pic, but the RADAR (i think that's what it is) in the nose is ugly...............


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 19, 2004)

It was ugly. I think that may be the mounting for the American APS-4 set that some Mossie's carried. It wasn't pretty, but it saved a lot of weight.


----------



## plan_D (May 20, 2004)

If you like the picture so much, why don't you have it. I don't like, and no I wouldn't, and that's the end of it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2004)

the reason i dont want the picture is cos i dont like the mossie 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2004)

And I don't like the picture.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2004)

and it's nowhere as imposing as the lancaster anyway............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2004)

b-29's are more imposing 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 25, 2004)

That's a point...a B-29 sig...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2004)

ive had enough of my 88 sig


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2004)

i think we all had enough of that sig.................


----------



## brad (May 25, 2004)

its a good pic


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2004)

what, my siggy, that's so sweet of you.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2004)

no i think he meant the 88 pic, that was a great pic, diving into action....or more likely out of it


----------



## brad (May 27, 2004)

> what, my siggy, that's so sweet of you


no cc's


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2004)

everyone loves my siggy's 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 28, 2004)

well that one of the P-38's the first one i've liked for a while....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2004)

yes, i think its my favourite of all the ones ive had 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2004)

how many have you had??


----------



## brad (May 29, 2004)

yhea how many


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2004)

the furthest back i can remeber is the P.108, since then we've been graced with the P.108 and the cheddar cheese logo, a Ju-87, a Breda 88, and i can't remeber what else..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

i went through about 5 different P.108 ones, then ive had the stuka, breda 88, He-177, cheddar cheese logo, ands oh yeah the hurricane which was quite good 8) ive had more but i cant remember them


----------



## plan_D (May 30, 2004)

I've had an American Spitfire, the Me-262 and this one. Not quite as many, but better aircraft.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2004)

i dont consider any of those as good as the Breda 88


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2004)

this's the ony siggy i've had, but like i say, that's changing...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

yup, its waiting for you in the misc forum under the official siggy and avatar test thread 8)


----------



## brad (Jun 3, 2004)

> i went through about 5 different P.108 ones, then ive had the stuka, breda 88, He-177, cheddar cheese logo, ands oh yeah the hurricane which was quite good ive had more but i cant remember them
> _________________


p38


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2004)

> its waiting for you in the misc forum under the official siggy and avatar test thread



is it, i was waiting for a PM.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2004)

obviously....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 4, 2004)

it doesn't work though..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2004)

maybe cos youve done it wrong?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 8, 2004)

i propose a new notion, i propose it is you that has done it wrong.............


----------



## plan_D (Jun 9, 2004)

Now, now...it's quite clear that you, Lanc, have done it wrong. And by the looks of things haven't stretched yourself to get it fixed.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

how have i done it wrong?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 9, 2004)

you'll figure it out soon enough....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

errrrrr, yes


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 12, 2004)

so you admit it??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2004)

no, because there is no feasible way in which i could have done it wrong.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 13, 2004)

"once you iliminate the impossible, whatever maybe left, however implausible, is the truth" 

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2004)

ok, an irrelevant quote there, and one you got from our contact books no doubt


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 14, 2004)

hey, don't mix me up with emma, i happen to like sherlock holmes, you can look throught the contact books if you don't believe me.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2004)

No-one ever did get around to answering my question


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2004)

there was a question


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2004)

YEah take a look at the first page...


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 6, 2005)

Don't know of anything. Hoping to visit Duxford at some stage.


----------

